# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  تقديم لقاء ((البرازيل - كوريا الشمالية )) الدور الاول

## العالي عالي

*
* *بسم  الله الرحمن  الرحيم* *
* *يسعدنا  ان نقوم بـ تقديم مباراة  البرازيل وكوريا الشمالية ضمن فعاليات المجموعة السابعة لكأس العالم 2010  المقام في  جنوب افريقيـآ ..* *اهلاً  وسهلاً بكم  ..* *
* **   **  *اسـم   الفريقيـن* *كوريا  الشمالية ×  البرازيل*  *البطولة**كأس العالم  2010* *الجولة* *الاولى* *موعـد   اللقاء* *15-6-2010* *التوقيت* *18:30  غرينيتش || 21:30 مكة  المكرمة* ** ** *المعلق* *سـ تتم  اضافته بعد الاعلان  عنه* *القنوات   الناقلـة* *الجزيرة   الرياضـة World Cup & HD1  &  +9* ** ** 
  
  ** *
* *يدخل منتخب  السحر البرازيلي اللقاء وهو  في فترة ممتازة , بالاخص ان عدنا لـ نتائجه في المباريات الوديه التي خاضها  تمهيداً  لدخول مباراته الافتتاحيه لكأس العالم على اكمل وجه , راقصي السامبا  يتطلعوا لتحقيق  نتيجة تمكنهم من اعتلاء صدارة مجموعتهم بغض النظر عن نتيجة اللقاء الثاني  في  المجموعة التي تضم كل من [ البرتغال وساحل العاج " بالاضافة للبرازيل  وكوريا  الشمالية , ابناء السليساو قدموا انفسهم بشكل اكثر من رائع في الثلاث وديات  التي  خاضها امام " آيرلندا ، زمبابوي وتنزانيا " ويأملوا ان يستمروا على هذا  المنوال  بضمان اول ثلاثة نقاط واجتياز اكثر من 40% من  طريق التأهل للدور الثاني  والاستمرار  في البطولة ..* *يذكر بـ ان  المنتخب البرازيلي صاحب  الرقم القياسي بـ عدد مرات التتويج بالمونديال [ 5 ] مرات , لكنه فشل في  اجتياز  فرنسا في 2006 ..* 
  *
* ** *
* *يدخل  المنتخب الكوري الشمالي المباراة  وهو يأمل بـ مجاراة منتخب البرازيل بكل ما اوتّي من قوة ، لكي يضمن الحصول  على نقطة  واحدة على الاقل ، اداء  المنتخب  الآسيوي في مبارياته الوديه التي خاضها لايطمأن اطلاقاً فقد خسر مرتين  وتعادل مره  في آخر 3 وديات له وهذا مايقلل من امكانية مجاراة المنتخب البرازيلي  ولوقليلاً  ..* *
* ** ** ** ** *
* *كارلوس   بلدورن فيري الملقب بدونجا* *ولد  يوم 31 اوكتوبر من عام 1963 في مدينة ريو جراندي. هو لاعب برازيلي سابق  يلعب في مركز الوسط المدافع ،
هو من أصول إيطاليا  وألمانية ، كما أنه فاز مع البرازيل بكأس العالم 1994 ، هو حاليا مدرب  المنتخب  البرازيلي الأول ..* *كلمة  دونجا هي لقب برتغالي ويعني دوبي ، أحد أسماء الأقزام السبعة،  عمه  أعطاه هذا اللقب عندما ظن أنه لن يصبح شخص طويل أبداً  ..*  * 
 معلومات شخصية  :
* *  الاسم  الكامل كارلوس بليدرون فيرري تاريخ  الميلاد 31\10\1964 ( العمر 45  ) مكان  الميلاد ريو جراندي ،  البرازيل موقع  اللعب وسط مدافع ( حالياً مدرب  )* 
 *دونغا المدرب  :*
 *
* *دونجا كان  أحد الأشخاص الذين  كانوا من الممكن أن يخلفوا لكسمبورجو في تدريب المنتخب عام 2000 والسبب  الذي جعل  دونجا يرفض في ذلك الوقت  أنه لم يعجبه الطريقة التي كانت تتعامل بها ادارة الاتحاد البرازيلي لكرة  القدم في  جميع المجالات .. في يوم  24 يوليو 2006 تم تعيين دونجا مدرب المنتخب البرازيلي الأول بكرة القدم  كبديل  لكارلوس ألبيرتو باريرا ، مع أن دونجا  لم يكن يمتلك أي خبرة تدريبية ، ولكنه بدأ بداية  جيدة مع  البرازيل بعد فوزه بأول أربعة من خمس مباريات تحت قيادته ،  زاجالوا  قد عبر على أن  العمل الذي يقوم به دونجا مع المنتخب جيد جداً ،      مباراته الأولى  مع المنتخب كانت ضد النرويج والتي لعبت في أوسلو يوم 16 أغسطس  وانتهت النتيجة في  ذلك اليوم بالتعادل 1-1 ..
مباراته الثانية كانت  مع المنافس الأبدي الأرجنتين يوم  3 سيتمبر في  ملعب الامارات وفي هذه المباراة تغلبت البرازيل على الأرجنتين 3-0  ..
يوم 5 سبتمبر فازت  البرازيل على ويلز 2-0 في ملعب توتنهام ، لاحقاً تمكنت البرازيل من التغلب  على نادي  الكويت 4-0 ، ثم  الاكوادور 2-1 ،
ثم فوز خارج الأرض أمام سويسرا 2-1  .* *بعكس  باريرا ، دونجا ركز على عدم  التمسك بلاعبين معينين وحاول أن يعامل جميع اللاعبين بالتساوي ،
لم ينظر فقط  للاعبين في الأندية المشهورة مثل الميلان أو برشلونة أو ريال مدريد ، وانما كان يتابع جميع  أندية  أوروبا بشكل عام ،
وهذا ما ساعده على اكتشاف بعض المواهب      مثل كارفايو وفاجنر  لوف و دودو  وإيلانو أيضاً ..* *دونجا قاد  البرازيل لاحراز لقب  كوبا أميركا 2007 ليكونوا قد فازوا بالبطولة مرتين متتاليتين بعد الفوز  بالنهائي  على الأرجنتين 3-0 ،
عندما رشح الجميع فوز  الأرجنتين حينها بسبب دخول البرازيل البطولة بتشكيلة  احتياطية ،
دونغا احرز  للبرازيل لقب  القارات 2009 وكذلك احرز للمنتخب الاولمبي للسيلساو المركز الثاني في  اولمبياد بكين  2008 .* *
* ** ** *
* *
* *تولى السيد  كيم جونغ هون ( 53  عاماً )  تدريب المنتخب الكوري الشمالي في  شهر سبتمبر من عام 2007 ،
حيث  كانت  المهمة التي أسندت إليه هي  تجنب الهزيمة أكثر منها إلى تحقيق الانتصارات ،       إلا أنه تمكن من  تحقيق حلم  دام 44 عاماً ..
وهو العودة إلى المحفل العالمي بعد أن نجحت خططه  الدفاعية والتي  جلبت له النقاط والإنتصارات أمام منتخبات مجموعته وهي السعودية وكوريا  الجنوبية      وإيران  والإمارات ..* *وكان السيد  كيم جونغ هون لاعباً  بصفوف المنتخب الكوري الشمالي على مدار عشر سنوات قبل أن يتحول إلى عالم  التدريب* *
* ** ** **  *Julio  Cesar* *Maicon       Lucio     Silva     Bastos* *Melo      Gilberto* *'Elano                  Kaka* *        Robinho* *Fabiano       *  *
* *بشكلٍ عام  السامبـا يعتمد على كل  عناصره بدون استثناء ,, هجومياً ودفاعياً .. نلاحظ عودة اغلب اللاعبين  عندما يخسر  منتخب الذهب الكرة ,, وتشاهد المساندة الفعالّة من القادمين من الخلف عندما  تكون  الكرة بحوزّة المنتخب الافضل على مر العصور ,, سرعة ومهارة لاعبي البرازيل  قد تكون  نقطة مهمة جداً في تحديد وجهة المباراة وكيفية تيسيرهآ ,, التحوّل من  الدفاع للهجوم  صفه من الصفات التي يمتاز بها المنتخب البرازيلي ,, فـ الانطلاقات التي  تبدأ من  الخلف بدايةً بـ ميلو " اول محطات التحوّل الدفاعي للهجوم " ,, دائماً  ماتكون تلك  الانطلاقات سريعة طبعاً بالنظر لمن يكون قريب من لاعب اليوفي الايطالي ,,  عودة  روبينهو للخلف والتحركات التي يقوم بها كل من كاكا وايلانو تُزعزع استقرار  اي دفاع  في العالم ,, بالاخص عندما نتحدث عن كاكا وروبينهو , الاول يتقدم لـ ان  يكون  المهاجم الثاني والمتراجع في لحظات من المباراة ,,
اما الثاني فـ يعود  لـموقعه  ومركزه الذي تألق فيه سابقاً مع الريال وكما فعل الموسم المنصرم مع سانتوس  ,, سرعة  اللاعبيّن ومهاراتهمآ الكبيره تساعد على فتح ثغرات عديده في المناطق  الدفاعية للخصم  ,, فـ روبينهو بما يمتلك من مهارات ,, تمكنه من ان يخترق ويُراوغ مدافعي  الخصوم  بسلاسه , اما كاكا ,, فـ بامكانه ان يكون في القمه عندما يكون كـ صانع لعب  الفريق  او مهاجم ثانٍ خلف رأس الحربه ..* *مباراة  كوريا الشمالية بمثابـة  البداية  الرائعة " المنتظرة " للسامبآ ,, هذا نظرياً , لكن كل شيء يختلف  وله  حساباته الخاصه على الميدان وملعب المباراة ,, تقنياً المنتخب البرازيلي سـ  يواجه  المنتخب الاضعف في المجموعه ,, لذلك الفوز بالمباراة مهم جداً ,, خصوصاً ان   المباراة الثانية في المجموعة سـ تجمع مابين البرتغال وساحل العاج وهمآ  المرشحين  وبقوّة للتأهُل سواءً مع السامبآ او بدون البرازيل !* *قوّة  البرازيل تكمُن بالتلاحم  والانسجام الرائع فيما بيّن لاعبي الفريق ,, احد عشر لاعب في المنتخب  فعلياً تشعر  بـانهُم واحداً فقط ,,
لايهم دفاعياً او هجومياً , هذه النقطة قد تكون  الاهم في  الفريق طبعاً بالاضافة لما يمتلكه كل من هذا وذاك من مهاراة وابداعٍ كروّي  !* *
* ** *ميونغ* *ري جون      ري كوانغ     ناك نام      ري كوانغ     باك شول* *مون ان  غوك        جي يون نام         يونغ* *هونغ كونغ* *جونغ ناي  سي* *
* *المنتخب  بشكل عام يلعب بطريقة يطغو  عليها جانب التحفظ وعدم المغامرة، ففي الحالات الدفاعية تراه منتشر ب10  لاعبين امام  المرمى مع تطبيق دفاع المنطقة، في ما يحاول بين الفينة والاخرى ضرب المنافس  عبر  الهجمات العكسية التي يمتاز بها كثيرا المنتخب الكوري لتوفره على لاعبين  سريعين  ورشيقين للغاية ولهم قدرة عالية على التحول من الحالات الدفاعية الى  الحالات  الهجومية. على مستوى التشكيل، فهو يعتمد على خماسي بخط الظهر، ثلاث لاعبين  بالعمق  ولاعبين بالظهيرين، في ما بالامام فيتم الاعتماد على ثلاثة لاعبين يعملون  على  استرداد الكرات وتنشيط الحملات المضادة للمنتخب، في ما هونغ كونغ فهو مهاجم  ساقط  يعمل على الرجوع لمنتصف الميدان في الحالات الدفاعية والتحول للهجوم في  الحالات  الهجومية .* *مباراة  البرازيل ستكون بمثابة مباراة  فيصل للمنتخب الكوري الشمالي، فإما ستمنحه شحنة معنوية تمكنه من المقاتلة  امام  البرتغال وساحل العاج، او ستقلل من حظوظه في التواجد بالدور الثمن النهائي  للمسابقة، لهذا سيتعامل المدير الفني للمنتخب كيم غونغ هون مع هذا النزال  وكانها  مباراة نهائية وسيسعى قدر الامكان على خلق المفاجأة واسقاط البرازيل  بالتعادل على  الاقل  بمضاعفته للاداء الدفاعي لمنتخبه وسيعمل قدر الامكان على ايقاف  اسحلة منتخب  السيليساو المتمثلة في كاكا وروبينيو ..* *نقاط قوة  هذا المنتخب تتمثل في  الانضباطية في الاداء واللياقة البدنية العالية التي تميز لاعبيه، في ما  يعاب عنه  تحفظه الشديد، الا ان هذه النقطة الاخيرة يمكن الا نعتبرها نقطة ضعف نظرا  لافتقار  المنتخب للاعبين من طراز عالي بالخطوط الثلاث قادرين على فرض الاسلوب داخل  المستطيل  الاخضر .* *
* ** ** **  ** *" Ricardo  Izacson Dos Santos Letie " KAKA* *تاريخ  الميلاد* *22/4/1982* *العمر* *28* *الجنسية* *برازيلي* *الطول* *1.86* *المركز* *صانع  لعب* *رقم  الفانيلة* *8* *النادي* *ريال  مدريـد* *
* *
* *ريكاردو  كاكا ,, بالرغم من اداءه الـ "  بعيد عن مستواه " هذا الموسم مع ريال مدريد ,, لكن يبقى ريكي مختلف تماماً  عندما  يتعلق الامر بالمنتخب البرازيلي والفانيلة الصفراء ,, آيزاكسون قد يكون بالفعل الافضل في  السامبا هذه الفترة ,,  بالرغم من تألق كافة نجوم الفريق ,, إلا ان ادوار كاكا تجعله الاكثر  مشاهدةً من قبل  المتابعين ..* *
* **  ** *Hong   Yong-Jo* *تاريخ  الميلاد* *22/5/1985* *العمر* *25* *الجنسية* *كوري* *الطول* *1.75* *المركز* *مهاجم* *رقم  الفانيلة* *21* *النادي* *روستوف* *
* *
* *هونغ يونغ  جو , هو ابرز الاسماء التي  يمتلكها منتخب كوريا المشالية ، مهاجم جيد نسبياً تألق مع نادي روستوف  الروسي هذا  الموسم ،
فـ حجز مكانه في المنتخب .* *
* ** ** * إيلانو : لا تستهينوا  بكوريا  الشمالية فهم قادرين على  ضربنا

**  
*  *
* *حذر  لاعب خط الوسط البرازيلي  إيلانو من المباراة الأولى التي سيخوضها منتخب بلاده في نهائيات كأس العالم  ضد  كوريا الشمالية الأسبوع المقبل   مشدداً على ضرورة التعامل مع هذا المنتخب مثل أي منافس آخر وقال : " علينا  احترام  كوريا الشمالية تماماً مثل أي منتخب آخر في العالم لكي لا نتعرض لمفاجآت"  .* *ورداً على  سؤال حول المدة التي قضاها  في مانشستر سيتي مع مدرب منتخب ساحل العاج الحالي زفن جوران إريكسون واضاف :
"   لقد لعبت العام الأول لي في إنجلترا معه وكنت محظوظاً وهو رجل احترمه  كثيراً  ،
هو الآن يدرب المنتخب الإيفوري وهم أقوى مع إريكسون الذي يقوم بعمل  عظيم وأنا  اتطلع للجلوس معه " .* *
* *جونغ  تاي سي : سنساهم في تغيير صورة  كوريا الشمالية* *
* * *  *
* *بعد  أن سمح  الإتحاد الكوري الشمالي للإعلاميين بزيارة تدريبات المنتخب الكوري الشمالي  لأول مرة  منذ وصولهم لمدينة جوهانسبيرغ الجنوب الأفريقية تواجد يوم أمس 100 صحفي  ومراسل  إعلامي بتدريبات المنتخب الكوري الشمالي والذي يستعد لمواجهة منتخب  البرازيل في  إفتتاح مباريات المجموعة السابعة والتي يتواجد بها منتخبي البرتغال وكوت  ديفوار  .* *الإعلاميين   والذين واجهوا صعوبة في التحدث مع اللاعبين بسبب حاجز اللغة بحيث لا يجيد  أغلب  اللاعبين اللغة الأنكليزية إلا أن المهاجم البارز بالمنتخب الكوري الشمالي  جونغ تاي  سي ( 26 عاماً ) تمكن من التحدث مع الإعلاميين لأنه يعتبر اللاعب الوحيد  الذي يجيد  التحدث باللغة الانكليزية وهو الذي ولد بمدينة ناغويا اليابانية ليكون  منفتحاً  للعالم .* *جونغ  تاي سي  تحدث بشكل صريح عن مواجهة البرازيل بحيث قال :[ ستكون المباراة صعبة للغاية  وأعتقد  أن الفوز سيكون قريباً للبرازيل إلا أننا نملك الروح والطموحات لتحقيق  المعجزة  والفوز على البرازيل ، فنحن نمتلك الشجاعة لمواجهة البرازيل ]  .* *وبعدها  قام  أحد الصحفيين الأوروبيين بتوجيه سؤال سياسي للاعب وتحديداً حول نقطة إنعزال  دولته  عن العالم وحكم زعيم البلاد كيم جونغ إيل والذي أعتبر الأسوء في العالم إلا  أن  اللاعب تاي سي رد بشكل صريح على سؤال الصحفي بقوله :[ الرياضة منفصلة عن  السياسة  بشكل كبير إلا أننا نطمح في تغيير صورة كوريا الشمالية بمباريات كأس العالم  ]  .* *وحول ذكريات منتخبه القديمة بنهائيات كأس العالم 1966 بأنكلترا  والتي شهدت  وصوله لدور الربع النهائي أكد المهاجم تاي سي بقوله  :[ لقد شاهدت مباريات منتخبنا القديمة  عبر أشرطة الفيديو وهذا الأمر سيعطيني القوة في مباريات كأس العالم بجنوب  أفريقيا ]  .* *
* **  
 *النقاش  :*
 *توقع تكتيك  وتشكيلة  الفريقيـن* *
*  **   **  *Q1/ كيف  سيكون سيناريو المباراة  ومجارياتها ؟!* *ـــــ* *Q2/  البرازيل تلاعب كوريا ، والتي  نظرياً هي الاضعف في المجموعة ، بحسابات مباراة الافتتاح للسامبا , ماتأثير  ذلك  ؟!* *ـــــ* *Q3/ من  المفضل للفوز ؟! ولماذا  ؟!* *ـــــ*

----------

